# Playoff Game Thread: 5.4.05 Wizards @ Bulls



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>2</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>2</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on TNT


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: BG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">15.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>15.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>2.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>2.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">23.4</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>25.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm calling a win. Bulls can't handle our athleticism. 4-2.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm throwing the "winner of this game wins the series" cliche onto this one. Can't picture us surviving a hostile game seven on the road, nor can I imagine Chicago taking things back to their place after a letting 2-0 slip to 2-3.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls are going to win this one, Wizards are going to win game 6, then there will a game 7 on the road. It won't be hostile, the United Center fans are quiet compared to the ones at the MCI.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

sloth said:


> the United Center fans are quiet


Obviously you weren't watching the first two playoff games.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I've been frazzled the last two games, so I really can't tell you who wins this one, but I can bet it will be a lot closer game, down to the final minutes. I'm praying for a Bulls win, but if the Wizards can execute like they did in Washington and the Bulls shoot 23% in a half again, have fun being Shaq's you-know-what for a week, you earned it.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> I've been frazzled the last two games, so I really can't tell you who wins this one, but I can bet it will be a lot closer game, down to the final minutes. I'm praying for a Bulls win, but if the Wizards can execute like they did in Washington and the Bulls shoot 23% in a half again, have fun being Shaq's you-know-what for a week, you earned it.


:laugh:

Gee thanks.

SInce its my birthday, I'll predict a bulls win in a squeaker.

99-93


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Very solid 13-6 start. I would've been happy with just not opening up slow, let alone taking the early lead. As a bonus for us, Duhon already has come out of the game with what is assumed to be his back problems.

... and things aren't changing, now 23-13, our ball. We're playing solid ball on both sides, Bulls are struggling on offense.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not the best end to a quarter, but in reality all they did was cut an 11 point lead down to 6, which isn't so bad. I was worried about them being energized coming back home, but the library-like United Center hasn't been much of a factor.

Our early free throw shooting better not be indicitive of how we're going to play the whole game. 5-9 in the first period, not very good in the least.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The announcers are spot on -- the Bulls are just hanging around, consistently down 8-10 points, seemingly waiting for a run to happen. I'm very upbeat on our play right now, but all it would take it three minutes of on-fire play from Chicago for them to eliminate the defecit. We've got to keep things up, try not to let them cut into the lead (currently nine) in the last few minutes of the half.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Very strong ending to the half, I'm quite pleased. Rather than let them chip a few points of the lead, we actually expand it to our largest of the game at 14.

Simply put, this is close to the best we've looked all year. The offense is working at its highest level, and shockingly we are getting some solid effort on defense. We aren't quite ready to be confused with the Pistons or Spurs just yet, but we're not acting like the welcome mats that we have been for most of the season.

Still half of this game remains, but we're well on our way to heading back to MCI with a 3-2 lead.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm not sure. They scored a lot, but I don't feel any intensity. Is this good or bad? Hopefully they maintain their discipline and finish strong.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not the best end to the quarter. It's kind of what I was worried about at the half, just delayed twelve minutes. It's still a 13 point lead going into the final period, but it was 20ish just a few minutes before.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

oh baby 10 pt lead with 1 min 41 secs left...let's go WIZ


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Up 7 with some 40 seconds left. It's all up to free throws now ...

... as Arenas bricks his first


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Jamison has missed four straight free throws in the final minutes 

... and the team as a whole has missed 6 of 7. Pathetic.

The good news is short of the world's biggest screwup, at the very worst the game should go to OT. At least Hughes managed to hit one of his attempts.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Gilbert Arenas, how I love thee, let me count the ways ...


----------



## Moto (Jan 11, 2003)

What a dramatic win! The whole stadium went slient after Arenas made the last shot.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I sweat to God me and my brother jumped up and hugged each other after that shot.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

arenas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

One on One said:


> arenas!!!!!!!!!!


 :angel:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

ARENAS...i will marry u


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Geez, can't even make the front page of espn.com...they got Duncan up there.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

If the Spurs win tonight though, does that mean that we have Friday night all to ourselves? That would be an oh so nice way for us to finish off the series, absolutely nothing standing in the way of the spotlight for a change.


----------



## eYeKey (Nov 18, 2004)

ESPN just sore because their so called "experts" wrote us off. As far as I'm concerned I care about their opinions about as much as I care about Kwame Brown. CBS Sportsline, Fox Sports, and SI all had us on the front. :clap:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Front page of Sportsline is quite nice.


----------



## eYeKey (Nov 18, 2004)

MJG said:


> Front page of Sportsline is quite nice.



What a pic!!! :jump: :jump:


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

MJG said:


> Front page of Sportsline is quite nice.


I want that as my background...need a 1024x768.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

That was almost the biggest chokejob I have ever seen.

Arenas bailed the team out as usual, that shot he hit was freakish cause he had not only Hinrich in his face but Chandler rotated over and was going for the block, so it became a ridiculas Jordan over Craig Elo type shot. Made for a better visual though hitting the shot over the double team. Arenas's maturity through out this series has been eye opening, he's really getting guys involved right now. 

We'll finish this at MCI.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Wizards played a great game. You guys are the better team so far, and it looks like we're on our last breath.

Congrats.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

One on One said:


> I want that as my background...need a 1024x768.


 That pic is coming up as soon as sportsline processes the gettyimages.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The Nocioni dunk photo is sick, he has found a new definition of "in your face" 

But most important: we won!!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

That was your 1st road playoff win since the famous dudley bradley game winner back in 1986, and also you are just 1 win away from the 2nd round for the 1st time since way back in 1982, before i was even born. And i'm not a wizards fan but it is good to see them winning at last


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

One on One said:


> I want that as my background...need a 1024x768.


 http://www.nba.com/wizards/multimedia/arenas_050405_1024.html


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

MJG said:


> http://www.nba.com/wizards/multimedia/arenas_050405_1024.html


What a marvelous shot. Except now I can't see any of my icons on my desktop. Hmph. A small price to pay.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

That background is beautiful!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Helluva game, Wiz. Arenas and Hughes are special players, period. My buddies and I can't get over just how damn good they are, even when they're not hitting. They're just incredibly talented.

Not feeling to good about going back to D.C. just to even up the series...


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> The Nocioni dunk photo is sick, he has found a new definition of "in your face"
> 
> But most important: we won!!!


Did you see Ruffin's dunk?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats guys on winning today and advancing to the next round but good luck agaisn the heat..heheh youll need it :biggrin:


----------

